# (Video) Streamingserver



## Da_Chris (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich arbeite in diesem Semester mit einigen Leuten an einer Lösung um Vorlesungen Live zu Streamen und auch die Aufzeichnungen zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Momentan haben wir mit dem Darwin Streaming Server. 
Der ist aber nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei da man nur sehr wenige Formate Streamen kann und wir am liebsten ein HTML5-fähiges Format hätten (oder Flash).
Hat wer Tips für gute Lösungen möglichst Freeware oder unter 500€?
gruß
chris


----------



## Killersprotte666 (21. Mai 2010)

Schau Dir doch mal den VLC genauer an!


----------



## setchan (21. Mai 2010)

Da_Chris hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich arbeite in diesem Semester mit einigen Leuten an einer Lösung um Vorlesungen Live zu Streamen und auch die Aufzeichnungen zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> Momentan haben wir mit dem Darwin Streaming Server.
> Der ist aber nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei da man nur sehr wenige Formate Streamen kann und wir am liebsten ein HTML5-fähiges Format hätten (oder Flash).
> ...



hi habt ihr einen root oder v-server
wenn ja dann nehmt shoutcast ich harbeite selber damit ^^


----------



## Da_Chris (21. Mai 2010)

Killersprotte666 hat gesagt.:


> Schau Dir doch mal den VLC genauer an!


haben wir auch schon würde ich auch gern nutzen aber so wie ich das sehe kann man damit Dateien nur immer einzeln an einen User streamen also Unicast.
Wir bräuchten aber Broadcast für alle Files im Video Ordner. Also eine Art VoD.
Oder hab ich da was missverstanden in den Dokus?
Ideal wäre VLC schon.



setchan hat gesagt.:


> hi habt ihr einen root oder v-server
> wenn ja dann nehmt shoutcast ich harbeite selber damit ^^


auf entweder oder fragen kann ich nicht mit ja arbeiten  
aber es geht auch um video streaming nicht um internet radio


----------



## setchan (21. Mai 2010)

sorry ich musste vorhin speichern weil mein pc abgestürtzt ist 
ich war noch nicht fertig 

Schon mal was von nsv streams gehört?

mann braucht schoutcast denn richtet mann ganz normal ein 
dann brauchstm ann noch nsvscsrc-linux damit kann mann dann video streams machen

mann muss nur halt die files ins nsv coden


----------



## Da_Chris (21. Mai 2010)

Ah ok
Allerdings braucht das wieder extra plugins wenn ich es einbetten will.
Wir suchen eigentlich eine Lösung die mit Möglichst wenig Anforderungen an den User funktionieren.
Am besten wäre dafür eine Flash / HTML5 Lösung.
Mit VLC wäre es theoretisch möglich die Dateien zu recodieren und ordentlich auszugeben ohne von Formaten/Codecs der Streamingsoftware abhängig zu sein.
Leider weis ich nicht ob damit auch VoD-Broadcasting unterstützt wird.

EDIT: Wir haben auch flumotion im Blick.  Leider ist die Volllizenz etwas arg teuer.


----------



## setchan (21. Mai 2010)

okay mit flasch hab ich jetzt nix gefunden aber per java script habe ich da was gefunden womit du es einbetten kannst


----------



## Da_Chris (21. Mai 2010)

?
öhm naja flash ist nur der player.....
und nsv-files benötigen so wie ich das sehe ein activeX plugin


----------



## setchan (21. Mai 2010)

es gibt da was von java das ganze ist ein vlc controll player läuft aber mit nsv streams ich hab nur noch nicht gefunden wo mann die files herbekommt 
ich hab das nur bei mein anbieter gesehen wo ich meine musik ladedie haben auch ein nsv stream so eingebetet 

ich hab jetzt mal angefragt wo die es her haben weil mich intressiert das auch


----------



## Da_Chris (21. Mai 2010)

naja ein vlc control das wäre vlc clientseitig.
Geht zwar schon eher aber ich will wie gesagt so wenig vorraussetzungen wie möglich.
Daher HTML5 oder Flash.
Sonst wärs kein großer Vorteil zum Darwin Quicktime Stream


----------



## setchan (21. Mai 2010)

die user brauchen dazu lediglich java aktiviert haben um browser 
bei flash ist es auch so ich finde beide versionen nehmen sich nicht viehl


----------



## Da_Chris (21. Mai 2010)

ein reiner java videoplayer? das wäre mir sehr neu....


----------



## setchan (21. Mai 2010)

ich warte noch rück antwort vom team von der seite dann weis ich mehr 
wie die das machen


----------



## Da_Chris (21. Mai 2010)

wer kann denn sonst noch streamingserver empfehlen?


----------



## Bulistar (27. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn mit Brightcove, oder haben die nur VoD?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

das Hauptproblem dürfte sein, festzulegen welche Zielgruppe du erreichen willst/musst.
Wenn die Sache Cross-Platform sein soll und dazu noch ein Maximum an möglichen
Zuschauern erreichen soll, dann geht der Weg kaum an Flash als clientseitige Lösung
vorbei.
Ok, der Flash Media Streaming Server passt wohl nicht in dein Budget rein, also schauen
wir mal nach Alternativen:

Hurra, da ist sie:
http://osflash.org/red5

Neben der Frage, welchen Streaming-Server man nutzt, ist die eigentlich wichtige Frage,
wie man den Endanwender erreicht. Und Quicktime als Schnittstelle zum Endverbraucher
ist leider sehr problematisch geworden, nicht nur wegen geringerer Verbreitung sondern
auch wegen fast schon mangelhafter Player-Qualität auf Windows-PCs (und insbesondere
auf 64bit Versionen davon).

Also mein Vorschlag:
Lies dich in das Thema Red5 ein. Nicht gerade einfach aufzusetzen, zumindest für mich.
Kann aber doch eine Menge, wenn man sich damit wirklich beschäftigt.

Kleiner Hinweis zum Schluss noch:
HTML5 ist derzeit noch überhaupt kein Stichwort, über das man realistisch nachdenken sollte,
wenn es um Video bzw. Streaming Video geht. Da wird noch jede Menge Wasser den Rhein
runterfließen, bis sich da ein brauchbares Videoformat und dann auch die entsprechenden
serverseitigen Tools durchgesetzt haben.
Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, solange nicht alle nennenswerten Browser den selben Videocodec
in HTML5 unterstützen ... und diese Browser dann auch entsprechend verbreitet sind. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Da_Chris (27. Mai 2010)

Wir haben grad den flumotion in der mache werd mir aber den red5 nochmal genau anschauen das sieht echt interessant aus danke.

Brightcove wär auch interessant wenn es tatsächlich VoD kann


----------

